# Peter Hurford RIP



## DavidA

https://slippedisc.com/2019/03/an-organ-giant-has-died/


----------



## Art Rock

Oh dear, sad news indeed. I have a lot of his CD's, including the complete Bach organ works on Decca. RIP.


----------



## nobilmente

Indeed, a fine musician and a great loss.


----------

